# is a powerhead needed?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

are power heads NEEDED for an emersed setup? or is just strictly beneficial for circulation?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The latter - I don't use a powerhead in any of my emersed setups and for the most part they're fine. I get a bit more algae (and duckweed!) without the circulation, but it certainly doesn't kill the plants (and the algae really only effects the bottoms of the pots, since the plants are out of the water. 

Alternatively, fish can provide a bit of circulation - I have a trio of killies in one of my tubs and they stir things up some (and eat aphids LOL). Just make sure it doesn't ever run out of water if that's your route of choice.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree that they are good for circulation, but they are not a requirement. I DO think that good circulation is a "need" for some plants to do their best in emersed set-ups. It just depends on the plants you are keeping. A good way to discern is to study the natural habitat of the species you want to grow.


----------

